# Songs That Bring Tears To Your Eyes.



## boozercruiser

These rather sad songs always makes me fill up whenever I hear them

Mama Bake A Pie (Daddy Kill A Chicken) sung by Tom T. Hall






And also by Tom T. Hall...

Old Dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine






Now please post yours.


----------



## fureverywhere

I haven't heard those songs for years...Thank You





Jerry Jeff is one of my favorites


----------



## Meanderer

This always brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## Pappy

The National Anthem tends to do it for me.


----------



## Lara

Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine….that made me cry…but it was good. Thanks Boozer.

meanderer, you nut :laugh: _(tear gas)_


----------



## Lara

Fred's wife died a month before he wrote this song for her called "Oh Sweet Lorraine". He wasn't a singer but he entered it into a Singer/Lyrics Contest held by GreenShoe Studio. Fred didn't meet the criteria for the contest but GreenShoe decided to produce it professionally into a studio recorded song…all at no expense to Fred. The whole story is endearing and restores your faith in humanity but if you want to skip to the song then move the marker to 5:30 halfway through.


----------



## boozercruiser

Lara said:


> Fred's wife died a month before he wrote this song for her called "Oh Sweet Lorraine". He wasn't a singer but he entered it into a Singer/Lyrics Contest held by GreenShoe Studio. Fred didn't meet the criteria for the contest but GreenShoe decided to produce it professionally into a studio recorded song…all at no expense to Fred. The whole story is endearing and restores your faith in humanity but if you want to skip to the song then move the marker to 5:30 halfway through.



Yes Lara.
that one had me filling up.
And thank you for posting.


----------



## boozercruiser

Honey sung by Bobby Goldborough.


----------



## Lon

When I hear "Smoke Get's In Your Eyes" it brings tears to mine.


----------



## boozercruiser

Lon said:


> When I hear "Smoke Get's In Your Eyes" it brings tears to mine.



Aaaahhhh yes Lon.
I agree.
now then, where are those handkerchiefs!


----------



## Raven

A sad song for me is He Stopped Loving Her Today by George Jones.


----------



## Pappy

A country song, I Really Don't Want to Know, does it for me. I have three versions in my I Tunes.


----------



## boozercruiser

Raven said:


> A sad song for me is He Stopped Loving Her Today by George Jones.



I agree, and that song does hold a lot for me as well.


----------



## boozercruiser

Pappy said:


> A country song, I Really Don't Want to Know, does it for me. I have three versions in my I Tunes.



Do you have it sung by Elvis Presley then Pappy?


----------



## boozercruiser

The Green Green Grass Of Home (Tom Jones and Engelbert Humperdink)


----------



## tnthomas




----------



## Cookie




----------



## NancyNGA

Even happy songs can bring tears to my eyes. (Armstrong clips are from 1967)


----------



## Lara

Andrea Bocelli and Sarah Brightman - *"Time To Say Goodbye"*


----------



## Meanderer

I first heard Mom And Dad Waltz, sung by Doris Day on an LP.  It was written by Lefty Frizzell, and here is the story behind it.

 "I was in Dallas, Texas, not working at the time. We got plenty hungry and it was only natural to think of Mom and Dad out in west Texas. I was thinking that I'd be glad to walk miles to see Mom and Dad, maybe for a good Sunday dinner or something, and it just eased out." — Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Pappy

boozercruiser said:


> Do you have it sung by Elvis Presley then Pappy?



No I haven't got this by Elvis. But, I will have by end of day. Thanks. 
Have it by: Eddy Arnold, Dolly Parton and Jerry Lee Lewis.


----------



## boozercruiser

Pappy said:


> No I haven't got this by Elvis. But, I will have by end of day. Thanks.
> Have it by: Eddy Arnold, Dolly Parton and Jerry Lee Lewis.



Now then, I can feel myself filling up again here...

Is That All There Is? (Peggy Lee)


----------



## Shirley

https://youtu.be/fY07-DCQ4EI


----------



## boozercruiser

Shirley said:


> https://youtu.be/fY07-DCQ4EI



Yes Shirley, that song always brings a tear to my eyes.






PS.
I see that you come from Carolina Shirley.
And I bet that it is lovely to be there.

Carolina In The Morning (Judy Garland)


----------



## squatting dog

Heaven got another angel is one that does it for me.
Chiseled in stone is another.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK0xcmMpeeA


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY1WO3PWI8U


----------



## boozercruiser

squatting dog said:


> Heaven got another angel is one that does it for me.
> Chiseled in stone is another.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK0xcmMpeeA
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY1WO3PWI8U



I have never heard either of those songs before SD.

Very moving indeed.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy

Angels Flying to close to the ground, by Willie Nelson is another throat lumper.


----------



## Lara

In the Arms of an Angel - _Sarah McLaughlin_


----------



## Cheshire Cat




----------



## boozercruiser

Oooooohhhhh that is lovely CC.
That song will bring tears to my eyes.
Of happiness.Love songs can do that.
Like this one can for me.

The Answer To Everything:love_heart: (Del Shannon).


----------



## Moonflight

Puff the magic dragon has always made me cry.  So sad to think of him waiting  in the land of Honah Lee forever for his playmate to come back.

Oh,My darling Clementine, is another that makes me blub, and also Molly Malone.


----------



## boozercruiser

Moonflight said:


> Puff the magic dragon has always made me cry.  So sad to think of him waiting  in the land of Honah Lee forever for his playmate to come back.
> 
> Oh,My darling Clementine, is another that makes me blub, and also Molly Malone.



I can see that you are a real 'softy' Moon.
Lovely songs they are.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Moonflight

This song always makes me blub.
  I remember my Grandfather singing it to me, when I was a little lapkin,
 and then hearing  my Father singing it to his grandchildren.


----------



## AprilT

Don't even want to seek out and post a video, Bette Midler's Wind Beneath My Wings.  I have to plug up my ears anytime it comes on.  Couldn't bare it after the death of one sister now compounded by early deaths of two more sisters. But, this song, can't do it.  There's one of two of Enya's songs that do bring me to tears as well.

I'll try to think of one's less dramatic and come back to post them when I get these out out my head in a bit.


----------



## Shirley

...


----------



## Lara

Aww…listening to sad songs is not what you two need right now. Loss of that magnitude is way hard.


----------



## Shirley

Yes, now I wish I hadn't posted it. Damn fool! You know it makes you cry.  It was a long time ago.


----------



## boozercruiser

Shirley said:


> This is why my daughter was cremated. I'm sitting here now with tears dripping down my cheeks.
> 
> https://youtu.be/f5EqHiwN9u4



Gosh Shirley.
I have never heard that song before, and it had me filling up as well.
I am so sorry about what has happened in your life there.






These Dolly Parton songs always have me filling up as well.

Daddy






To Daddy


----------



## boozercruiser

Shirley said:


> Yes, now I wish I hadn't posted it. Damn fool! You know it makes you cry.  It was a long time ago.



Oh! Dear Shirley.
I am ever so sorry.
I was preparing and posting that song, and your post came in.
If you want me to delete it then I will.

You too can always edit and delete your post.
I can understand why.


----------



## Shirley

Naaah, I'm OK now. Thanks.


----------



## boozercruiser

Shirley said:


> Naaah, I'm OK now. Thanks.



Good.
I am happy to hear that.


----------



## oldman

As a Christian, this song has deep meaning for me:


----------



## Lara

oldman, I admire your courage to say what you believe, a religious minority on the internet. I too am moved and touched by that song.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## boozercruiser

When someone leaves you

It's Time To Cry (Paul Anka)


----------



## boozercruiser

This song by Elvis Presley is so sad!

Most of us have lost beloved pets, which is why this song always has me filling up.

Old Shep.


----------



## SifuPhil

This one always brings tears to my eyes and - usually - a migraine ...


----------



## boozercruiser

*Well I am not ashamed to admit that I have cried over two Women in particular during my life.

And even now this song can set me off....

CRYING *



*(Roy Orbison)
*





*And then of course I was...

Only The Lonely   *


----------



## boozercruiser

This song always makes me feel rather weepy.
And of course even to this day, sadly, nothing has changed.

In The Ghetto.  (Elvis Presley)





*

"In The Ghetto"*


As the snow flies
On a cold and gray Chicago mornin'
A poor little baby child is born
In the ghetto
And his mama cries
'cause if there's one thing that she don't need
it's another hungry mouth to feed
In the ghetto


People, don't you understand
the child needs a helping hand
or he'll grow to be an angry young man some day
Take a look at you and me,
are we too blind to see,
do we simply turn our heads
and look the other way


Well the world turns
and a hungry little boy with a runny nose
plays in the street as the cold wind blows
In the ghetto


And his hunger burns
so he starts to roam the streets at night
and he learns how to steal
and he learns how to fight
In the ghetto


Then one night in desperation
a young man breaks away
He buys a gun, steals a car,
tries to run, but he don't get far
And his mama cries


As a crowd gathers 'round an angry young man
face down on the street with a gun in his hand
In the ghetto


As her young man dies,
on a cold and gray Chicago mornin',
another little baby child is born
In the ghetto


----------



## oldman

Anyone remember this oldie?


----------



## sugarpuff




----------



## sugarpuff




----------



## sugarpuff




----------



## Butterfly

Any of Cole Porter's love songs -- In the Still of the Night, Begin the Beguine, Night and Day, So in Love (from Kiss Me, Kate).


----------



## BarnSour

A poignant Bobby Bare song that I don't believe was a big hit, but I surely enjoy, is _Chicken Every Sunday, Momma, Everything's Alright_. A couple of weeks ago I drove two days from Denver to Pittsburg, KS for a chicken dinner, so I am a bit unbalanced about such things...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgHYD_YimKQ


----------



## boozercruiser

Thank you for posting Bobby Bare there BarnSour. Great C and W singer.

Here was another song, which is so sad, particularly now it is in the fall.

Autumn Leaves sung live by Nat King Cole.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sad scene in film where this was played (Crush 2001)


----------



## boozercruiser

How lovely Ameriscot.
I have never heard that song before.
Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Shirley

If this one doesn't get you misty eyed, your heart must be made of stone. 


https://youtu.be/3lFT4E0NEps


----------



## SenseiPapa

There is only one:  Taps.  And I've heard it too often in recent years.


----------



## boozercruiser

Shirley said:


> If this one doesn't get you misty eyed, your heart must be made of stone.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/3lFT4E0NEps



Yes Shirley
George Jones, now that IS a singer.

Your song though reminded me of this song by David Allan Coe, which for personnal reasons brings tears to my eyes...

She Uses To Love Me A Lot :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon

Pardon me, But I can't understand why anybody would want to spoil a perfectly nice day by

listening to a song that would make them cry ??!   Am I missing something here ?


----------



## boozercruiser

Falcon said:


> Pardon me, But I can't understand why anybody would want to spoil a perfectly nice day by
> 
> listening to a song that would make them cry ??!   Am I missing something here ?



Hi Falcon.
Well you watch the News on the telly don't you?
There is a lot in there that make me want to weep.
But we watch it all the same don't we?

You have watched the odd sad film now and again, haven't you?

With respect, perhaps it is those facts are what you are missing?layful:


----------



## Moonflight

This one always makes me tear up


----------



## Moonflight

And also, I now find this oldie from Crosby Stills and Nash really moves me


----------



## boozercruiser

Lovely songs Moonflight, and thank you for posting.
This song isn't really sad, but what the heck, it is a lovely song, and it reminds me of YOU!

Moonglow.  (Doris Day)


----------



## oldman

The song, "Last Kiss" was made most popular by J. Frank Wilson & The Cavaliers and was one of many teenage tragedy songs from that era. The song and the story that is connected to the song by the artist's actions are profound; meaning that they lost a member of their band when the driver of the car J. Frank Wilson and others were traveling in when the driver fell asleep, crossed the center line and hit a tractor trailer head-on killing one of the band members (the driver) instantly. (I can't remember his name.) BTW, I also like Pearl Jam's version.


----------



## boozercruiser

This song always did make me fill up...


----------



## Arachne

I can relate to this song very much. Never mind he is my favorite artist Vincent Van- Gogh..Makes me cry every time.


----------



## boozercruiser

Arachne said:


> I can relate to this song very much. Never mind he is my favorite artist Vincent Van- Gogh..Makes me cry every time.



Me too Arachne.
Me too.
They just don't do lovely lyrics in songs like this anymore.

*Starry, starry night.*
*Paint your palette blue and grey,*
*Look out on a summer's day,*
*With eyes that know the darkness in my soul.*
*Shadows on the hills,*
*Sketch the trees and the daffodils,*
*Catch the breeze and the winter chills,*
*In colors on the snowy linen land.* *Now I understand what you tried to say to me*


*how you suffered for your sanity*
*how you tried to set them free.*
*They would not listen*
*they did not know how*


*perhaps they'll listen now.

Except perhaps...

_______________

The Day The Music Died.
*<strong>


----------



## Guitarist

But this whole performance just sends chills up and down my spine--


----------



## BlunderWoman

"He Stopped Loving Her Today"


He said I'll love you 'til I die
She told him you'll forget in time
As the years went slowly by
She still preyed upon his mind.


He kept her picture on his wall
Went half crazy now and then
He still loved her through it all
Hoping she'd come back again.


He kept some letters by his bed
Dated 1962 
He had underlined in red
Every single I love you.


I went to see him just today
Oh, but I didn't see no tears
All dressed up to go away
First time I'd seen him smile in years.


He stopped loving her today
They placed a wreath upon his door
And soon they'll carry him away
He stopped loving her today.


[Spoken:]
Ya' know she came to see him one last time
Oh, we all wondered if she would
And it kept running through my mind
This time he's over her for good.


[Sang:]
He stopped loving her today
They placed a wreath upon his door
And soon they'll carry him away
He stopped loving her today...


----------



## BlunderWoman

Natalie Merchant


"Seven Years"


How did I love you? 
There was no measuring
Far above this dirty world
Far above everything
In your tower over it
You were clean 


So warm and insightful
Were you in my eyes
I was sure the rightful
Guardian of my life
Damn you betrayer
How you lied 


But for seven years
You were loved
I laid golden orchid crowns
Around you feet 


For seven years
I bowed down
To touch the ground
So wholly your devotee 


You were
All that I could see 


I've got my sight now
I see everything you hid
So don't you try to right now
All the wrong you did
I might forget you
But not forgive 


But for seven years
You were loved
I laid golden orchid crowns
Around your feet 


For seven years
I bowed down
To touch the ground
So wholly your devotee 


For seven years
You were so revered
I made offerings of
Anything and everything I had 


You were
All that I could see


----------



## BlunderWoman

Antony and The Johnsons


"Hope There's Someone"


Hope there's someone
Who'll take care of me.
When I die, will I go?


And hope there's someone,
Who'll set my heart free.
Rest alone when I'm tired.


There's a ghost on the horizon,
When I go to bed.
How will I fall asleep tonight?
How will I rest my head?


And godsend I don't want to go
To the seal's watershed


Oh I'm scared of the middle place
Between light and nowhere
I don't want to be the one
Left in there, left in there


There's a man on the horizon
Wish that I'd go to bed
And if I fall to his feet tonight
Will allow rest my head


And godsend I don't want to go
To the seal's watershed
And there's a ghost on the horizon,
When I go to bed...


----------



## BlunderWoman

TOM WAITS 
"Bottom Of The World"


My daddy told me, lookin' back
The best friend you'll have is a railroad track
So when I was 13 said, I'm rollin' my own,
And I'm leavin' Missouri and I'm never comin' home


And I'm lost, and I'm lost
I'm lost at the bottom of the world
I'm handcuffed to the bishop and the barbershop liar
I'm lost at the bottom of the world


Satchel Puddin' and Lord God Mose
Sitting by the fire with a busted nose
That fresh egg yeller is too damn rare
But the white part is perfect for slickin' down your hair


And I'm lost, and I'm lost
I'm lost at the bottom of the world
I'm handcuffed to the bishop and the barbershop liar
I'm lost at the bottom of the world


Blackjack Ruby and Nimrod Cain
The moon's the color of a coffee stain
Jesse Frank and Birdy Joe Hoaks
But who is the king of all these folks?


And I'm lost, and I'm lost
I'm lost at the bottom of the world
I'm handcuffed to the bishop and the barbershop liar
I'm lost at the bottom of the world


Well I dined last night with Scarface Ron
On telapia fish cakes and fried black swan
Razorweed onion and peacock squirell
And I dreamed all night about a beautiful girl


----------



## BlunderWoman

Natalie Merchant


"Beloved Wife"


You were the love
For certain of my life
You were simply my beloved wife
I don't know for certain
How I'll live my life
Now alone without my beloved wife
My beloved wife 


I can't believe
I've lost the very best of me 


You were the love
For certain of my life
You were simply my beloved wife
I don't know for certain
How I'll live my life
Now alone without my beloved wife
My beloved wife 


I can't believe
I've lost the very best of me 


You were the love
For certain of my life
For fifty years simply me beloved wife
With another love I'll never lie again
It's you I can't deny
It's you I can't defy
A depth so deep into my grief
Without my beloved soul
I renounce my life
As my right
Now alone without my beloved wife
My beloved wife
My beloved wife 


My love is gone she suffered long
In hours of pain 


My love is gone
Now my suffering begins 


My love is gone
Would it be wrong if I should
Surrender all the joy in my life
Go with her tonight? 


My love is gone she suffered long
In hours of pain 


My love is gone
Would it be wrong if I should
Just turn my face away from the light
Go with her tonight?


----------



## BlunderWoman

SenseiPapa said:


> There is only one:  Taps.  And I've heard it too often in recent years.



Taps always makes me cry


----------



## BlunderWoman

Raven said:


> A sad song for me is He Stopped Loving Her Today by George Jones.



I just posted that one. I should have gone through all the songs first I see


----------



## BlunderWoman

BILLIE HOLIDAY
"Strange Fruit"


Southern trees bear a strange fruit
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root
Black bodies swingin' in the Southern breeze
Strange fruit hangin' from the poplar trees


Pastoral scene of the gallant South
The bulgin' eyes and the twisted mouth
Scent of magnolias sweet and fresh
Then the sudden smell of burnin' flesh


Here is a fruit for the crows to pluck
For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck
For the sun to rot, for the tree to drop
Here is a strange and bitter crop


----------



## Arachne

Now I am older and my son has grown into a man and is expecting his first child in June. This makes me get all teary.. Thinking how fast my son grew up.. :distress:


----------



## Ameriscot

This one was in a movie called Crush from 2001 with Andie McDowell.  It is played during a very sad part of the movie.


----------



## Ameriscot

*(Caledonia is Scotland)

Dougie MacLean – Caledonia Lyrics*

I don't know if you can see
The changes that have come over me
In these last few days I've been afraid
That I might drift away
So I've been telling old stories, singing songs
That make me think about where I came from
And that's the reason why I seem
So far away today

[Chorus]
Oh, and let me tell you that I love you
That I think about you all the time
Caledonia you're calling me
And now I'm going home
If I should become a stranger
You know that it would make me more than sad
Caledonia's been everything
I've ever had

Oh and I have moved and I've kept on moving
Proved the points that I needed proving
Lost the friends that I needed losing
Found others on the way
Oh and I have tried and kept on trying
Stolen dreams yes there's no denying
I have traveled far with conscience flying
Somewhere with the wind

[Chorus]

Now I'm sitting here before the fire
The empty room, the forest choir
The flames that could not get any higher
They've withered now they've gone
But I'm steady thinking my way is clear
And I know what I will do tomorrow
When the hands are shaken and the kisses flow
Then I will disappear

[Chorus]


----------



## Anglophile




----------



## fureverywhere

I'll tell ya a few interesting stories...one time I was under nitrous oxide at the dentist and it was a tape loop of Harry Chapin. Cats got into my head, then "Taxi"...I started to sob and the dentist brought me out to my husband, had to reschedule I was so sad.

The other was my oldest daughter's graduation party. It was at a local college party space and her whole class was there. Hormonally fueled young teens what could possibly go wrong? They put on some Sarah McLaughlin ****...ehhh I hate emo. The lyrics were like " I will remember you, will you remember me?". This whole hallway of girls burst into tears spontaneously.

It took countless tissues and Sean Paul to get everyone sorted out. One of my favorite singers of the "crying in your beer" genre...John Conlee


----------



## boozercruiser

I had never heard that song before F.
Lovely song.
Just like that one This one makes my well up...


----------



## NancyNGA

Dan Fogelberg - _Same Old Lang Syne
_


----------



## fureverywhere

Thought I missed the link, nah we got it. George Jones was just the ultimate..." He Stopped Lovin' Her Today" ya know?


----------



## BlunderWoman

fureverywhere said:


> Thought I missed the link, nah we got it. George Jones was just the ultimate..." He Stopped Lovin' Her Today" ya know?



Who doesn't wish they were loved like that? Makes me cry for sure.


----------



## BlunderWoman

BOBBIE GENTRY
"Ode To Billie Joe"
(Bobbie Gentry)
It was the third of June, another sleepy, dusty Delta day
I was out choppin' cotton and my brother was balin' hay
And at dinner time we stopped and walked back to the house to eat
And Mama hollered out the back door, "Y'all remember to wipe your feet."
And then she said, "I got some news this mornin' from Choctaw Ridge.
Today Billie Joe MacAllister jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge."
And Papa said to Mama as he passed around the black-eyed peas
"Well, Billie Joe never had a lick of sense. Pass the biscuits, please.
There's five more acres in the lower forty I've got to plow."
And Mama said it was a shame about Billie Joe, anyhow
Seems like nothin' ever comes to no good up on Choctaw Ridge
And now Billie Joe MacAllister's jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge
And brother said he recollected when he and Tom and Billie Joe
He put a frog down my back at the Carroll County picture show
And wasn't I talkin' to him after church last Sunday night?
"I'll have another piece of apple pie. You know, it don't seem right.
I saw him at the sawmill yesterday on Choctaw Ridge.
And now you tell me Billie Joe's jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge."
Mama said to me, "Child, what's happened to your appetite?
I've been cookin' all morning and you haven't touched a single bite.
That nice young preacher, Brother Taylor, dropped by today.
Said he'd be pleased to have dinner on Sunday. Oh, by the way,
He said he saw a girl that looked a lot like you up on Choctaw Ridge.
And she and Billie Joe was throwing somethin' off the Tallahatchie Bridge."
A year has come 'n' gone since we heard the news 'bout Billie Joe
And brother married Becky Thompson, they bought a store in Tupelo
There was a virus going 'round, Papa caught it and he died last Spring
And now Mama doesn't seem to wanna do much of anything
And me, I spend a lot of time pickin' flowers up on Choctaw Ridge
And drop them into the muddy water off the Tallahatchie Bridge


----------



## fureverywhere

Nah, he was just funny that way...poor ****


----------



## BlunderWoman

Who Knew? by P!nk


You took my hand, you showed me how
You promised me you'd be around
Uh huh, that's right
I took your words, and I believed
In everything you said to me
Yeah, huh, that's right


If someone said three years from now
You'd be long gone
I'd stand up and punch them out
Cause they're all wrong
I know better 'cause you said forever, and ever
Who knew?


Remember when we were such fools
And so convinced and just too cool
Oh no, no, no
I wish I could touch you again
I wish I could still call you friend
I'd give anything


When someone said count your blessings now
'Fore they're long gone
I guess I just didn't know how
I was all wrong
They knew better, still you said forever, and ever
Who knew?


Yeah, yeah
I'll keep you locked in my head until we meet again
Until we, until we meet again
And I won't forget you, my friend
What happened?


If someone said three years from now
You'd be long gone
I'd stand up and punch them out
'Cause they're all wrong and
That last kiss
I'll cherish
Until we meet again
And time makes
It harder
I wish I could remember
But I keep
Your memory
You visit me in my sleep
My darling
Who knew?


My darling
My darling
Who knew?
My darling
I miss you
My darling
Who knew?


Who knew?


----------



## BlunderWoman

Big Bad John by Jimmy Dean


Every mornin' at the mine you could see him arrive
He stood six foot six and weighed two forty five
Kinda broad at the shoulder and narrow at the hip
And everybody knew ya didn't give no lip to big John
(Big John, big John) big bad John (big John)


Nobody seemed to know where John called home
He just drifted into town and stayed all alone
He didn't say much, kinda quiet and shy
And if you spoke at all, you just said hi to Big John


Somebody said he came from New Orleans
Where he got in a fight over a Cajun Queen
And a crashin' blow from a huge right hand
Sent a Louisiana fellow to the promised land, big John
(Big John, big John) big bad John (big John)


Then came the day at the bottom of the mine
When a timber cracked and men started cryin'
Miners were prayin' and hearts beat fast
And everybody thought that they'd breathed their last, 'cept John


Through the dust and the smoke of this man-made hell
Walked a giant of a man that the miners knew well
Grabbed a saggin' timber, gave out with a groan
And like a giant oak tree he just stood there alone, big John
(Big John, big John) big bad John (big John)


And with all of his strength he gave a mighty shove
Then a miner yelled out, there's a light up above
And twenty men scrambled from a would-be grave
Now there's only one left down there to save, big John


With jacks and timbers they started back down
Then came that rumble way down in the ground
And then smoke and gas belched out of that mine
Everybody knew it was the end of the line for big John
(Big John, big John) big bad John (big John)


Now they never reopened that worthless pit
They just placed a marble stand in front of it
These few words are written on that stand
At the bottom of this mine lies a big, big man, big John
(Big John, big John) big bad John (big John)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Beyond the Sunset always makes me cry. Many have sung this song, but loved it by Hank Williams, Les Paul and Mary ford did an excellent job also.


----------



## oldman

Nazareth:


----------



## SifuPhil




----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Philly, these are two of my favourite songs, made me cry. Sigh. Gonna go listen to Meatloaf's Two Out Of Three Ain't Bad, my other favourite song. Bring on the Kleenex!


----------



## SifuPhil

Aww ... not only do I make the ladies run away, they cry while they're doing it!

You're welcome. *hands over a box of Kleenex*


----------



## BlunderWoman

well I'll come back here later. I don't like crying in the morning. I'm making another thread & flip my mood


----------



## BlunderWoman




----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Guitarist

oldman, this one is for you:


----------



## oldman

Thanks, Keith, somehow you managed to butcher a beautiful song.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Another one that I love is an old Gene Autry song. That Silver Haired Daddy of Mine.


----------



## oldman

I told my Dad several 100's of times that I loved him, but I have a friend that came from a dysfunctional family and he has told me on numerous occasions that no one in his family has (had) ever told anyone that they loved them. How sad is that? So, when I think about the people that have never told anyone that they loved them, it brings tears to my eyes. And here is a song dedicated to those poor unfortunate folks that have never experienced the joy of saying "I Love You" to someone that they truly did love, but could never get the words out.


----------



## NancyNGA

Not exactly a tear-jerker, but still sad...

Johnny Darrell - _With Pen in Hand
_


----------



## fureverywhere

A background to this song. Darius Rucker's mom passed on, that inspired a bunch of songs from "Cracked Rear View".


----------



## Lon

Smoke Get's In Your Eyes Does It For Me.


----------



## Arachne

makes me cry even now. I can relate to this song very much..


----------



## boozercruiser

The words of Eleanor Rigby always fill me up.







*Eleanor Rigby Lyrics

*
Ah look at all the lonely people
Ah look at all the lonely people


Eleanor Rigby, picks up the rice
In the church where a wedding has been
Lives in a dream
Waits at the window, wearing the face 
That she keeps in a jar by the door
Who is it for


All the lonely people
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people
Where do they all belong?


Father McKenzie, writing the words
Of a sermon that no one will hear
No one comes near
Look at him working, darning his socks
In the night when there's nobody there
What does he care


All the lonely people
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people
Where do they all belong?


Ah look at all the lonely people
Ah look at all the lonely people


Eleanor Rigby, died in the church
And was buried along with her name
Nobody came
Father McKenzie, wiping the dirt
From his hands as he walks from the grave
No one was saved


All the lonely people
Where do they all come from?
All the lonely people
Where do they all belong?


----------



## NancyNGA

_Aubrey_, by Bread

Factoid:  "Aubrey appeared on Bread's 1972 album Guitar Man.  David Gates wrote the song after watching _Breakfast at Tiffany's _starring Audrey Hepburn. This song swapped the assumed gender of the name Aubrey, nearly extinguishing its use as a male name and popularizing it as a female name up to the present."


----------



## fureverywhere

A young girl that I saw " Almost Famous" with...even though it was Bernie Taupin's estranged wife, now my estranged daughter..."Tiny Dancer"...



Breaks your heart again.


----------



## Arachne

a song of time that has slipped by.


----------



## boozercruiser

This song always has me filling up on old memories...






Because my girlfriend at that time was a...

Little Town Flirt.


----------



## Arachne




----------



## fureverywhere

A little girl I knew, like Nicky from OINB, heartbreaker


----------



## boozercruiser

Seriously.
I have just been listening to this wonderful song.
For personal reasons it brings tears to my eyes. 

Let's Just Kiss And Say Goodbye.


----------



## fureverywhere

John Conlee was the kind of music that you'd put on the jukebox and then cry into your beer all night.

















And of course George Jones


----------



## Arachne

and


----------

